# ORE at St. George - Villas at Southgate



## kaylasmom97 (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone recently stayed here?  There isn't up to date TUG review. The review was less than stellar.  I was just confirmed here for July 1, 2011.  We are not looking for fancy, just a base to to the national parks.  We were hoping for Worldmark.  I was actually shocked that I received a trade for July 4th!


----------



## KevJan (Nov 9, 2010)

Be prepared for VERY warm weather. As far as the units go, I've not stayed there but have knowledge of recent updates by way of a newsletter to owners. Be sure to plan for a treat by attending a performance at Tuacahn while you're in the area. If you have any questions, I may be able to help as I live in the area.


----------



## derb (Nov 9, 2010)

It is very basic, think motel 6 or super 8 type quality.  Small, clean and a little worn but great location for Zion.  
Snow canyon is also worth a trip as it is practically within St George.
Unless you need fancy, you'll be ok here.  Grounds are nice.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 9, 2010)

When KevJan says "very warm", I think he means in the 100's.   

Seriously, it was in the hundreds for most of the week when we visited St. George a few years ago in May. Snow still covered Cedar Breaks, but we roasted at Zion.

We stayed at ORE St. George and it was very basic and not big - but the (adults-only) pool was nice and we spent almost zero time in the unit.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Nov 9, 2010)

Laurie said:


> When KevJan says "very warm", I think he means in the 100's.
> 
> Seriously, it was in the hundreds for most of the week when we visited St. George a few years ago in May. Snow still covered Cedar Breaks, but we roasted at Zion.
> 
> We stayed at ORE St. George and it was very basic and not big - but the (adults-only) pool was nice and we spent almost zero time in the unit.



Thanks for the replies.  We probably won't be spending a whole lot of time at the unit.  Its our base for everywhere else! All we need is a clean place to sleep and maybe cook a dinner or 2.  

I hope it isn't that warm!  100's?!!  That is HOT!!   

Hopefully there's a Target or Walmart near by so we can stock up. 

What airport would you recommend?  Salt Lake City, Vegas or Phoenix?  We are actually trying to get back to back weeks - I have another request in for Durango, CO.  Not sure if we will actually get that one.


----------



## derb (Nov 10, 2010)

Vegas airport is about 2 hours away and the fares should be the lowest of the three.  I think just about all airlines fly there.


----------



## susieq (Nov 10, 2010)

We were there in July a few years back. Yes, temps are in the 100's ~ and it is HOT.  Just take bottled water with you everywhere.  It didn't really _feel_ like 100's ~ maybe 80.  Remember they aren't_ blessed_ with cutable humidity!! :hysterical: JMO.  Have a great time ~ you're in for a real treat!!


----------



## KevJan (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I did mean 100's, and it is a dry heat. We live in the desert. As has been mentioned you need to make sure you have plenty of water. 

There are 3 Wal-Marts in the area as well as a Costco, Target, and Kmart. The closest is a smaller Wal-Mart but it is a Super Wal-Mart. It is just off the next freeway exit if you go south from the resort. 

St. George will be opening their new airport on January 13 and will begin flying the regional jets from Salt Lake City. At the present time Delta Airlines is the only commercial carrier into St. George. They took out United last summer and hope to get them back soon if demand is there. Delta also flies into Cedar City, an hour north of St. George but it only once or sometimes twice a day and it is on the Brasilia (30 seats). Las Vegas is only about 1 1/2 hour drive straight up I-15. You will get better prices flying into Las Vegas. If you can get FF seats on Delta you usually don't get charged any extra to fly into St. George from Salt Lake.


----------

